
Tim Cook to white supremacists: ‘You have no place on our platforms’ - marketgod
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18124416/tim-cook-apple-infowars-white-supremacy-podcasts-platform-adl
======
legostormtroopr
Hey cool, Silicon Valley is dictating what people can think globally again.

I'm sure this will only apply to actual white supremacists, and won't just be
used by outrage-mobs to deplatform people who don't agree with the Silicon
Valley left-leaning conforming views.

------
throwaway5250
This sounds good--who could object to silencing white supremacists? But recent
history suggests that this will morph in very short order into simply
suppressing unpopular ideas, science even.

The telephone seems like a better model. Yes, people can do bad things with
it, and law enforcement has significant resources for policing it. But we
don't just turn off people's phones because we don't like them.

------
zunzun
This is proof - forensic evidence - that he is a _good_ white man.

